# a couple loaches ..



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

YouTube - Clown Loaches Tank +RTG


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I see and XP3 and an FX5...I wonder if that is enough...lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

juice..i thought you told me you weren't going to post a video of your other tank!!!!

last time I beleive you haha.

thats wild man! good find


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, that a lot of loaches!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

awesome, must be crazy @ dinenr time!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, they are all so active.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats pretty cool. I'm gonna go buy some more loaches lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

... can't imagine how many water changes to be done daily WOw!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wowee! thats alot of loaches....any clue to how many are in there?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> wowee! thats alot of loaches....any clue to how many are in there?


I think it states 101 clown loaches under the video


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> I think it states 101 clown loaches under the video


ahh i see that now lol thanks ...kinda like 101 dalmatians eh


----------

